# Riley - 5 months old



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww, he sure is a cutie! I had to do a double take on the last photo, thought it was a skunk for a minute!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Same here about the cat! Riley is such a handosme boy....his coat is really strating to get fuller.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Riley is just gorgeous. His coat is coming in so well.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If you were closer, you'd be in serious danger of a puppy napping What a lovely youngster!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> awwww, he sure is a cutie! I had to do a double take on the last photo, thought it was a skunk for a minute!


Riley is beautiful!!! My heart skipped a beat after that first one, and I, too had to take a 2nd glance at the last pic!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Riley is gorgeous! What a beautiful coat already.s Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! Hey we're neighbors! My dogs want to come swim! lol


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Gorgeous! Hey we're neighbors! My dogs want to come swim! lol


We moved here from Tampa in '88.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the last one with the cat. I can almost hear her saying "hey, what are you looking at"


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

too cute. Love the last photo.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! What a charmer, good looking puppy, I really like him.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! I thought it was a skunk too!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Riley is VERY handsome!!!


----------

